

Housefed.com : Re: I Quit My Job to Learn How to Code  - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/3314388444/how-housefed-com-will-get-into-launch

======
jonny_eh
Considering Jason's recent tweet of a last minute entry, my bet is that he got
in.

Good job!

~~~
emilepetrone
Not yet...but I'll let everyone know if I do :)

------
kpo
love it

